# Sparhet ...



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Hogy hívják helyesen, illetve ti hogy hívjátok azt az "objektumot", ami elsődlegesen főzésre vagy étel megmelegítésére szolgál és a konyhában található. Az eredeti példányok fával vagy szénnel működnek, az újabbak gázzal vagy villamos árammal. 

Bocs a nyakatekert definícióért  ... Nálunk _sparhet _(esetleg _sparhett_?), de hallottam olyat is, hogy _spór _vagy _masina _... 

(Gyanítom, hogy _tűzhely _lehetne az az általános kifejezés, ami magában foglal minden ilyen "berendezést", de spontán valahogy nem nevezném _tűzhely_nek a _sparhet_et ...  )

Előre is köszönöm a válaszaitokat.


----------



## Zsanna

Szia francis!

Találtam egy jó linket hozzá (itt), de összefoglalom: eredetileg németül _sparherd_ volt, magyarban lett belőle *sparhelt*, spór, masina, tűzhely (stb.) és a cikk szerint egyáltalán nem ment ki a divatból, mert spórolni lehet vele, ahogy a neve is jelzi. (Mivel fával fűthető és nem csak a főzéshez ad meleget, hanem a helyiséget is melegíti.) A cikk szerint a XIX. században kezdte el kiszorítani a kemencét nálunk.
A nagymamámnak még volt, de azóta nem láttam másutt. 
Viszont arra emlékszem, hogy mi is vagy _sparhedt_nek vagy _sparhett_nek hívtuk (még abban sem vagyok biztos, hogy melyiknek a kettő közül).

A tűzhely elég jó általános kifejezés, mert azt még a modern, pl. kerámialapos v. indukciós főzőeszközökre is lehet használni. (Legalábbis nekem így tűnik.)


----------



## SReynolds

Én _tűzhelynek_ és _sparhedt_-nek mondanám, habár mi itt Nyugaton szeretjük a német szavakat a nyelvünkben.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... mi is vagy _sparhedt_nek vagy _sparhett_nek hívtuk (még abban sem vagyok biztos, hogy melyiknek a kettő közül).





SReynolds said:


> ...  _sparhedt_-nek ...


Érdekes, tudniilik én is _sparhe*dt*_-nek "érzem" (kiejtve biztos nem lehet igazán megkülönböztetni a _tt_-t a _dt_-től). 





> Én _tűzhelynek_ és _sparhedt_-nek mondanám, habár mi itt Nyugaton szeretjük a német szavakat a nyelvünkben.


Gáz- vagy villanytűzhely esetén is használnád a _sparhedt_-et? 

Gyerekkoromban régi házban laktunk, ahol volt klasszikus _sparhedt _is. Később propán-bután gázra működő tűzhelyet vettek szüleim. Ezt is _sparhe(d)t_nek hívtuk, esetleg _gázsparhe(d)t_nek megkülönböztetésként.  

Tehát pontosító/egyértelmesitő kérdés: Mondhatni, hogy a mai magyarországbeli "átlagpolgár" (főleg ha fiatal, aki már nem ismeri az erediti sparhedtet), a _tűzhely _szót használja, ha pl. "felteszi a levest melegíteni a ... ra/re", függetlenül attól, hogy gázra, villanyra, atomenergiára )), stb. működik?

UI: Más nyelvekben (olasz, portugál, szlovák ...) sem egyértelműek a megfelelő kifejezések, sőt néhol még a _kemence _és a _kályha _is "keveredik" ezekhez ...


----------



## Zsanna

A _gázsparhedt_ is ismerősen hangzik. 
Megnéztem az értelmező szótárban és ott spahert és sparhelt formában említik és a "vulg" rövidítés áll utána, ami (a vulgáris rövidítése) a következőre utal a szótárban: "kevésbé művelt beszédre jellemző, pongyola használat". 

Számomra inkább egy kicsit régiesnek és vidékiesnek tűnik, de az igaz, hogy a művelt (de minimum "normál szintű") köznapi nyelvhasználatnak lenne inkább része a _tűzhely _- ilyen értelemben nem életkor kérdése a használata.

Hogy ma ki mit használ, az egy kicsit zavaros számomra. Például még jó magam sem tudom, hogy nevezem az erre a célra beállított modern csodát a konyhában (ami ráadásul "öszvér", mert van benne kerámia lap is meg indukciós is). Gondolom, hogy hivatalosan főzőlap a neve, de nem szoktam hozzá.


----------



## SReynolds

francisgranada said:


> Gáz- vagy villanytűzhely esetén is használnád a _sparhedt_-et?



Nem, az nekem _tűzhely_. Én _sparhedt_ alatt a hagyományos rendszert értem.

Kis háttértörténet: nálunk már nem volt tradicionális sparhedt, csak gáztűzhely, de a nagyszüleimnél volt még. Én a dolgokat a tűzhelyre raknám, ha már gázzal/villannyal működő berendezésről beszélünk és természetesen a sparhedtra, ha a régi kemencéről beszélünk.


----------



## Nquirer

Ez nagyon vicces! Én világéletemben "sparhert" néven ismertem ezt a fajta tűzhelyet (Mezőkeresztesen és Budapesten a nagyszülőknél egyaránt ez volt a neve) A "sparhedt", "spahert" "sparhelt" alakokat soha nem hallottam!


----------



## Nquirer

Az internetes keresésre is sok "sparhert" találat lett: Váci Napló Online, Sztaki Szótár, Népszótár, bab.la, Topszótár, Jófogás, számos hirdetés ebben az alakban használja.


----------



## Zsanna

Nquirer, üdv a fórumon!
Az idegen eredetű szavaknál gyakran megesik, hogy a "nép más-más formában veszi a szájára", hol mi tűnik kényelmesebbnek kiejteni...

Nem meglepő, hogy sok a _sparhert_ írásforma, mert az értelmező szótárban biztos, hogy a jó alakokat adták meg. (Ld. 5. hozzászólás) Viszont az internetes kereséssel vigyázni kell, mert a hivatalos írásmód ott nem kötelező.


----------



## Nquirer

Kedves Zsanna!

Most megnéztem én is a Magyar Nyelv Értelmező Szótárában (1987-es 4. kiadás) ezt a hétfejű sárkányszót, és azt láttam, hogy ott fő címszóként az általam ismert "sparhert" forma szerepel, második a "sparherd" alak , ezek után hozza még a "spórherd" (ritk) és "sparhét" (nép) alakot. Nem szerepel viszont a "sparhedt" vagy "sparhett" alak, a "sparhelt"-ról nem is beszélve. Viszont az internetes kereséssel valóban vigyázni kell, mert a kereső a "sparhelt" alakot ajánlja fel, ami, mint láttuk, az értelmező szótárban egyáltalán nem szerepel - viszont 117 000 találatot ír rá, szemben a "sparhert" 2 950 találatával (a "sparhedt"-re 1010 találatot ír.)


----------



## Zsanna

Kedves Nquirer!

Az én két kötetes MÉSZ-em 1999-es kiadású és a "sparhett" abban sem szerepel (nem is írtam, hogy igen), viszont az általad említettek sem (_spórherd_ és _sparhét_), bár lehet, hogy azért nem, mert azok már akkorra ritkán használt alakokká váltak. De így legalább több formáról hallottunk.


----------



## Nquirer

Igen, meglepő volt látni, hogy milyen sokféle alakban használták ezt a szót országszerte - és a Németh Krisztián által írt cikk a zöldbolt.hu oldalon nagyon informatív - köszönet érte.


----------



## Zsanna

Neked is köszönet jár az infókért.


----------

